# problem with avatar



## Enantoiel (Feb 22, 2004)

How can I have avatar? I couln't find the way to put it


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 22, 2004)

Enantoiel said:


> How can I have avatar? I couln't find the way to put it



You have to have 100 posts before you get the option to add one...


----------



## Enantoiel (Feb 22, 2004)

MelianLasgalas said:


> You have to have 100 posts before you get the option to add one...




oh! I didn't know it  . 100 posts  isn't it too much  anyway 
Thank you


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 22, 2004)

I found my avatar pic on the web right away, didn't have to wait for 100 entries.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 22, 2004)

That's because when we upgraded to vb3 (the software that runs the site) we forgot to set it to 100 posts, so a few people got lucky and got their avatars right away.


----------



## Enantoiel (Feb 23, 2004)

some people are really lucky
I have to wait for 100 posts now 
need to work hard


----------

